# The END



## JunkMonkey (Dec 16, 2012)

From another forum I belong to:



> The End is upon us! ...well, sort of.
> 
> Announcing the release of _The End: Visions of Apocalypse_, an  anthology presented by SFFWorld.com members. Including twelve stories  that detail various depictions of the end of the world, the anthology  features the work of Michael J. Sullivan, Hugh Howey, Tristis Ward, and  nine other writers, all with their own apocalyptic visions. From grim  destruction to tragic suffering, and even humor, no version of the Earth  is safe.
> 
> ...



The reason I'm posting it here is because one of my stories is included.


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 17, 2012)

Well done JM!!

You must be excited?


----------



## psychotick (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

Congrats of course. But puzzlement too. Since I wrote a short story and published it last year on the kindle about a dystopian future after the second coming and called it The End.

Should I be upset?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 17, 2012)

Gary Compton said:


> Well done JM!!
> 
> You must be excited?



I am a bit.  Here's the cover:







If I wish really really hard I can almost imagine it's illustrating my story.


----------

